# Bolen's 650



## daDork (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm restoring a 650 that my grandfather owned. Got the transmission back together today and now trying to pu the chassis back together as I stripped everything down and repainted. I have a medium tubeframe service manual but I'm thinking I need the small tubeframe service manual. I can probably get by with what I have but some of the diagrams aren't quite right for the 650. Any ideas if there is a small manual available? Haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

All the tubeframes are pretty much the same, what exactly are you having trouble with?


----------



## daDork (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, in the section for chassis assembly they are very vague on a lot of areas. I'm having more success with the parts manual in trying to figure out how everything goes back together but still a little difficult because the diagrams are not very good as far as relationship in location. One thing, for instance in the three speed tranny assembly shows it having a drive nut and spring washers on the right hand hub but this is n/a on the 650.


----------



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

hey bud, im over on garden tractor talk alot, i think more people might be able to help you over there too


----------

